# WTB kill spike and powerhead



## Offshore Angler (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anybody have a kill spike for sale and a powerhead?? pm me


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking for a kill spike as well. The one I found online is $40 which seems like alot for just a metal rod welded to a plate. Any suggestions?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Bring us you gun and we can make one to your specs from SS. $20


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (1/25/2010)*Bring us you gun and we can make one to your specs from SS. $20


Can't beat that with a big stick.:clap


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

> *Breeze Fabricators (1/25/2010)*Bring us you gun and we can make one to your specs from SS. $20


Sounds good. I'll hit you up soon as I am in town.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (1/25/2010)*Bring us you gun and we can make one to your specs from SS. $20




You tramplin on my bizz Tim??? Man oh man..



I'm gonna start buiding towers. Kill spikes was my gig!


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Clay, I was wanting to get pretty much the exact type you had on the Riffe you sold.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh-OH!!! Clay wants me to start payin' royalties. Now he is the owner of the kill spike franchise. S%#T I'm in for it now!!!!:mmmbeer:mmmbeer


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just weld one to my ladder you crazy ol fireman.



Tim can make you one...he will have to pay me a fee for lettin him conduct business on my block though...haa haa


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm all about supporting our local mob!


----------

